# Training with little space



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

I work offshore, blessedly not for very long, a week at a time tops usually. I would really like for my training not to end when I get on a helicopter though. I have little room available to practice moves at work. Kata? No way! There is a gym, which I use for my fitness. There is not room within that gym to swing a MA cat though. I guess I could at a push ask to do it on the helideck, which would be inspiring, but I dont know if that would be aloud.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 7, 2009)

Some suggestions:

Breathing Exercises

Squats (burpees, Hindu, jump, pistol, etc)

Push Ups (Hindu, dive bomber, crocodile, etc)

Stomach tighten exercises

Butt clinches 

Stretches

Maybe practice some modified Tai Chi or Qi Gong if your space is extremely limited.


----------



## Carol (Sep 7, 2009)

That's an interesting challenge!  

While I hope you never have to use your skills while offshore, if you did get in to a bad situation, I'm guessing it could be in a scenario where you have very little room to move.  Practicing in tight quarters can help prepare you for the situation should it arrive.

If at all possible, I would recommend getting some one on one time with your instructor - maybe a private lesson, or a few minutes before and after class - where you can discuss this scenario with him (or her).  He might have some more specific suggestions.

Off the top of my head....

A modified kata that focuses largely on arm movements that can extend as far as space permits, and leg movements that move perhaps a couple centimeters instead of a full step.

Very little room to move can mean a situation where it is harder to balance yourself.  Look at aspects to your style that cause balance issues and focus on training them (ie: crane or other one-legged stances).

Breakfalls.  If there isn't enough room to do them from a standing position, try them from a squatting position.


----------



## Stuey (Sep 8, 2009)

Valuable tips, thanks. A couple of months ago we had an elite forces exercise on a platform I was on. It was freakin awesome, but a stark reminder that we are infact targets. How does one post pictures up within a post? I have some great piccys of it.


----------



## Carol (Sep 8, 2009)

Ohhh that would be awesome to see!  

To upload pictures from your computer, you have to be a supporting member which helps keep the lights on here.    If you aren't a supporting member, what you can do is load the images up on the web using Photobucket or something similar, then add the link to your message.


----------



## Stuey (Sep 8, 2009)

I am new to photobucket. Please let me know if this link fails:
http://s904.photobucket.com/albums/ac243/Stuey_bucket/


----------

